# Illegal Fishing on Mexico Border Continues



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

See link below for full news release.

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDHSCG/bulletins/1dd05b4?reqfrom=share

CORPUS CHRISTI, Texas â€" Coast Guard law enforcement crews detected and interdicted Mexican lancha boat crews engaged in illegal fishing in federal waters off southern Texas, Tuesday and Wednesday afternoon.

Coast Guard crews stopped two lanchas with a total of ten Mexican fishermen engaged in illegal fishing. The lanchas and 584 red snapper, totaling 2,814 lbs, were seized. The Mexican fishermen were detained and transferred to border enforcement agents for processing.

â€œOur red snapper population continues to be decimated by the illegal fishing activities of Mexican lancha fishermen," said Cmdr. Keith Pierre, chief of response at Sector/Air Station Corpus Christi. â€œWe remain dedicated and committed to eliminating all illegal activities in U.S. waters."

A lancha is a fishing boat used by Mexican fishermen that is approximately 20-30 feet long with a slender profile, typically has one outboard motor, and is capable of traveling at speeds exceeding 30 mph. Lanchas are frequently used to transport illegal narcotics to the U.S. and fish illegally in the United Statesâ€™ Exclusive Economic Zone near the U.S.-Mexico border in the Gulf of Mexico.

Coast Guard Sector/Air Station Corpus Christi has detected 70 lanchas, 20 of which were interdicted, that were north of the U.S.-Mexico Maritime Border since Oct. 1, 2017.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

Now that sounds like a more worthy activity for the Coast Guard.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

That's a ****load of snapper for a boat that size.


----------

